# Αναπάντητη κλήση



## Billopoulos

Πώς λέγεται αυτό στα Αγγλικά?


----------



## jazyk

Ιf that's on your cellphone, the word is lost calls.

My interpretation of αναπάντητη κλήση may be totally off, though.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Or missed call.


----------



## jazyk

Yes! Missed calls.


----------



## Billopoulos

Yeah, I refer to the cellphone...

In Greece sometimes we refer to αναπάντητη κλήση as the call that lasted for less than a second, not giving the other person the opportunity to answer it but making him/her notice that you think of him/her or anything...


----------



## jazyk

In that case this will help you: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=255309&highlight=squillino


----------



## ireney

Billipoule I haven't heard of any expression for this kind of calls really. I too now wonder how I should translate the "κάνε μου μια αναπάντητη για να κατέβω"  
(for non Greeks: Suppose someone is going to pick you up by car. You've set an hour  but you know how traffic is. Instead of waiting outside for him/her to show up, (s)he can ring you up to let you know you should go down (well, out). Since it's silly to pay any money for telling you what you already know (s)he's going to tell you, (s)he can ring you up and hang up and you'll know it's time for you to go down)


----------



## anthodocheio

Here!

Είναι ακριβώς αυτό που ψάχνουμε.


----------



## ireney

anthodocheio μου είσαι φοβερή! Ευχαριστώ!
(Κι ύστερα λέω σε άλλους να χρησιμοποιούν την αναζήτηση. Μοδίστρα να σου πετύχει!)


----------



## Billopoulos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! 
Cheers!


----------

